# Wish us luck!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Me and and an officer for Animal Cruelty going in tomorrow to rescue a chow/golden/lab mix. He is to cute looks a lot like a golden, 10 to 12 years old, extremely underweight (but the thick hair hides it), embedded collar...I felt a tumor on his right side, he is so matted it will take a good groomer to get him cleaned up.

He is a sweetheart, the neighbors feed and water him but are afraid to do anything else. HS been called and done nothing

So sad, he will have a good place to go to if we get him out, he is tied out at the side of the house looking for shade all day, the family don't pay any attention to him at all.

Wish us luck that we get this poor old boy out!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You are my hero Claudia! I hope you are able to get this guy to a great home so he can experience what love can be. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> You are my hero Claudia! I hope you are able to get this guy to a great home so he can experience what love can be. Please keep us posted.


Thanks, I feel so bad for this boy, he might not have much time left, but I'm gonna make sure whatever time he's got it's a loving home.

He is just starving for love, I was holding him tonight and it just broke my heart...wish I could take him home with me.

Will keep you posted, we are going there tomorrow night after work:crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Take your camera and be safe. We are pulling for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying all goes well tomorrow for getting that sweet boy out and his new life is spent being loved and spoiled. Hopefully that lump isnt cancer and he will have a long life.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you for all of your hard work! There are far too many dogs in need in Ohio and you are doing a great deed for that dog! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have not got him out yet, the officer gave the family a week to improve, including taking him to the vet for the growth on his side and the embedded collar, provide him with food and shelter. 
I'm pretty upset about how it was handled but I guess they have to give them a chance to try.

Going the legal way now, not what I wanted but I guess I have to.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for trying to get this boy the care and love he so deserves. It will be interesting to see if the family does anything for him in that weeks time. I wish I could feel more positive about that, but for them to let him get in that horrible condition in the first place, it seems doubtful. Praying that I am wrong......


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Some people should not have dogs poor thing Good Luck the best thing would be for you to get him out :crossfing


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

embedded collar and they let them keep the dog? that's not acceptable at all!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know, embedded collar really got me too, well the week is over as of Wednesday, we will be out to see, bet they have not done a thing to help this poor old soul.:no:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray the officers will take that dog away because I doubt they will have done anything. If they hadnt done anything now with both of those issues they arent going to do it now. Praying for that sweet pup.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Nothing has been done, the poor pup is still in the same condition, it's almost been a month, thats Ohio for you.

Do I need to go undercover again, I went the legal way this time with no luck, so do I go steal the poor guy or not??


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Shouldn't you be able to legally remove him now? Well, animal control or something like that should be able to, right? If they didn't follow the plan that was outlined for them, you'd think that they would be forced to give up the dog.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry for this guy. You are trying to do things the right way and look where it got this dog, no where. I would be careful whatever you do. Keep us posted.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with Sam. I would think an embedded collar would mean immediate removal of the dog from the premises?.? I know all states are different, but I'm sure I saw an episode of Animal Cops where they did remove the dog b/c of that. I could be totally wrong on that as well.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Shouldn't you be able to legally remove him now? Well, animal control or something like that should be able to, right? If they didn't follow the plan that was outlined for them, you'd think that they would be forced to give up the dog.


They never came back to check on the poor guy, I have called numerous times and no answer or call back, so what do I do, ignore the poor guy or get him out..which would be very easy in his case.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Did you try talking to the owenrs and offering to re-home the dog. Sounds like they really could care less anyway. What about offering to just take him to the vet to get that collar removed? A "quick visit" can turn into a long one if under drs orders!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is so sad that people get away with such cruelty and sadder still that animal services haven't come to the dog's rescue. Thank you for trying to help this poor dog -when others won't - hope things work out soon. Maybe go public? - the newspaper? - at least then maybe animal services will be forced to do somthing.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Not again! What is wrong with people? It's been a miserably hot and humid summer too. I think I might be hatching a plan again, if I were you. Have you been taking pictures over these last weeks to document his situation? I would think that would be all the proof you need to legally take him. 

So sad, poor old guy...


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Heidi36oh said:


> Nothing has been done, the poor pup is still in the same condition, it's almost been a month, thats Ohio for you.
> 
> Do I need to go undercover again, I went the legal way this time with no luck, so do I go steal the poor guy or not??


You are so great and caring, if you need to go on a covert operation, maybe take a reporter too?
Let us know what we can do to help.
Karen


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, I think you should document the whole thing. It makes me sick that animal services isn't helping out in this situation.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would be raising so much hell at Animal control that they would be going over there and if they still ignored me, I would then be contacting the news media about their callous treatment of animals. They have laws against but arent enforcing it. That sweet pup having to suffer. 
But unfortunately if you do go to them and then the dog disappears (wink wink) then they will come to you first off, so you better have a place to take the dog.


----------

